# Question about Sardines!!



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

I often give my cats sardines as a treat and Benson really tries to get at their dishes, is it okay for him to have some or is he too young, usually get them in sunflower oil.I dont know much about fish unless its from a chip shop in batter then I dont want to know!!


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

i have Ollie 2 half and Millie 4 months i have always given mine sardines ,mackeral and tuna in water not brine , they love it and i give one fish each mashed up in there jwb . the oil is good for there coats xxlynda


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh I give mine mackerel and sardines, I buy it in oil and they get it at least once a week either with their food or in a kong xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Yesterday I bought a dozen large fresh Sardines that were in the reduced section of Tescos and they lasted about 3 seconds when offered to my girls !

I often mix the tinned version in with our veg mix - so I cannot see anything wiring with offering them (I'd say oil or water is OK if drained - but I'd rinse the ones in the tomato sauce).

Stephen xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Yeh I give mine mackerel and sardines, I buy it in oil and they get it at least once a week either with their food or in a kong xx


Karen, I remember looking at your amazing photos of your very own BARF feeding ... I was just wondering Which thread you posted it on? Do you still stick to the same recipe... I'd love to see it if you didn't mind . I was truly impressed. 
Also Do you think my incredibly fussy eater is more likely to eat a home made version as opposed to the NI?? I realise it is a lot more effort but I'd love to continue with Raw feeding and am willing to put in the effort if it means she will enjoy her food.
Thanks very much 
xx


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for that, guess what Benson is having for tea!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine have never turned their noses up, but Wilf has at kibble x 
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7423&highlight=feeding
http://www.landywoods.co.uk/puppies-dogs.html
http://www.barfworld.com/
http://www.rawfoodvets.com/links


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Max loves Sardines too, and pilchards, tuna and mackerel! I try to give him some fish at least once a week xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine would kill for sardines, I usually buy them in water and mix them with a bit of yoghurt and a few steamed veggies and grated apple.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Question for those feeding fresh sardines... What about the bones?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Mine have never turned their noses up, but Wilf has at kibble x
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=7423&highlight=feeding
> http://www.landywoods.co.uk/puppies-dogs.html
> http://www.barfworld.com/
> http://www.rawfoodvets.com/links


Perfect 
Thanks so much ... Don't know if my culinary skills will be quite up to your standards though !! 
  
X


----------

